# BlueVM's ownership



## selten98 (Mar 4, 2014)

So I was reading this forum, found this thread (considering it's a month old I decided not to bump it), https://vpsboard.com/topic/3465-bluevm-ownership-questions/. I looked at the about page of BlueVM at this moment (5-3-2014, 01:38 A.M. is the time I checked it, UTC+0). https://www.bluevm.com/about.php As you can see Justin Johnston is stated as CEO/Manager whereas I remembered that he old page stated he was owner. Why did the owner disappear? Regarding proof that it did indeed change: https://web.archive.org/web/20120505054957/https://www.bluevm.com/about.php There you also see the old investor. Was he bought out?

I'm not accusing anyone, but could someone from BlueVM elaborate on this change in the about page?

--Please do not add random speculation to this thread, I would only like to have an official statement from BlueVM.

I added screenshots of these pages as well so if anything is changed (I am not saying it WILL change) that at least I'm not being called a lier and that there is no doubt regarding credibility. I am not affiliated with any VPS company or provider and have never been thus there is also no reason for me to hurt a company like BlueVM this thread is purely meant as a question to them, feel free to reply but please do not start bashing people or the stated provider here.


----------



## Steven F (Mar 4, 2014)

Justin no longer owns BlueVM.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Mar 4, 2014)

If you didn't want speculation then why didn't you just open a ticket to them and ask directly?  The only realistic motivation behind this thread is to cause drama and thus speculation so I am not sure what you were thinking when you created it?

I mean, whats your goal to call him out for something?  Otherwise, please explain the point of this thread as it seems completely pointless.

Cheers!


----------



## selten98 (Mar 4, 2014)

I wanted a public statement regarding this. Not just a ticket that only I and the staff can see.


----------



## drmike (Mar 4, 2014)

Virtuol said:


> Justin no longer owns BlueVM.


But he insists he does.   

Are we playing word games again    

Somewhere in Buffalo someone is fist bumping the desk again.


----------



## Steven F (Mar 4, 2014)

What I said above is a fact.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Mar 4, 2014)

For what reason?  Are you expecting it to cause drama, do you think they have done something wrong?  Otherwise, I do not see why they would owe you any type of public statement.  What they do with their business is up to their board of directors(if the are incorporated), their investors and the management of the company. 

Now if they did something wrong which is important to bring out for a name and shame, that is another story, but once again you state you wanted no speculation or drama in this thread, so I am not sure what you are expecting to gain from this?

Cheers!


----------



## selten98 (Mar 4, 2014)

According to the topic created here 1 month prior to this one, this was stated:



> I'm not a big fan of drama; I have no use for it nor for threads like this. No matter what I say some people in the community are going to believe that Chris owns BlueVM. This isn't the case... I own 100% of BlueVM Communications LLC.


It's stated that BlueVM is not sold. So therefore I wonder why the website doesn't show Justin Johnston as owner anymore.

TheLinuxBug, I don't want speculation who owns it or whatever, I just want to know if they got sold. I am just wanting the reason why Johnston isn't stated as owner anymore, same for his previous partner. That is considering their post regarding the company being owned by him.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm sure you'll hear some nice stories if you ask around in places such as the vpsB IRC channel. There are a lot of theories going around.

Many of us including myself know the truth but I rather not stir the pot of unnecessary drama.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 4, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Many of us including myself know the truth but I rather not stir the pot of unnecessary drama.


So instead of keeping silent and NOT adding more drama, you post this instead.   And you were doing so good Jon, I was really hoping you would turn things around but posts like these aren't helping your cause.


----------



## jarland (Mar 4, 2014)

Last I heard, the owner of bluevm was spotted here:


----------



## drmike (Mar 4, 2014)

Great, a Jarland riddle...


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 4, 2014)

drmike said:


> Great, a Jarland riddle...


http://jfkmurdersolved.com/knoll.htm

Solved.


----------



## BlueVM (Mar 4, 2014)

I own BlueVM Communications LLC. Arsene left the company about 1.5 years ago. I rarely remember to update the site's about page so it hasn't been updated in ~6 months maybe more? Anyway I went though and updated it, but honestly if you wanted to confirm I own the company you could have done a whois and called my phone number, emailed me, sent in a ticket, found my skype laying around or just hopped on IRC and asked me...


----------



## Mun (Mar 4, 2014)

Instead of fucking wasting everyones time OP ASK the man directly you piece of fucking shit.


[BlueVM Community Support | 500 GB Disk KVM ~ $20 /Mo => http://gg.gg/15o4c | FAQ: http://gg.gg/BlueVM]
[20:32] == NotMun [[email protected]] has joined #bluevm
[20:32] -ChanServ- [#bluevm] IRC is for community help NOT immediate live chat with staff. For official help, please make a ticket at https://www.bluevm.com/submitticket.php. Before asking for help, if applicable, please have ready any logs, configs, and/or debug information. Please do NOT paste into chat, use a paste site like http://pastie.org/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/, or http://pastebin.com.
[20:32] == Cirus [[email protected]] has quit [Quit: Textual IRC Client: www.textualapp.com]
[20:32] <NotMun> hello is Johnston around?
[20:32] <~Johnston> yes why?
[20:32] <NotMun> Are you the owner of bluevm?
[20:33] <~Johnston> yes
[20:33] <NotMun> Thank You

This is getting to be BS.

Mods of this forum, please fucking close this god damn waste of a thread as this is just god damn rumor mill.

a pissed off mun


----------



## Nett (Mar 4, 2014)

He changed it



> Justin Johnston (100% Owner, CEO, Manager)


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## wlanboy (Mar 4, 2014)

The OP is even linking to the thread where he should have add his post to.

But he decided to create a new one because of ... ahm ... why?

Rename the thread to "selten98 tries to troll" and close it.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 4, 2014)

Gonna need more evidence than speculation. Justin says he owns it and that will be either need to be believed or proof suggesting otherwise will need to be presented.

I believe there was another thread just like this a couple weeks ago too...

So for now:  :lock:


----------

